# macOs: Problem bei der Neu-Installation



## destroyer97 (30. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich wollte mein altes (halb-defektes) MacBook Air A1932 (2018) zurücksetzen bzw. auf das neueste macOS Big Sur 11.4 (20F71) upgraden, mir ist dabei jedoch was blödes passiert.

*INFO: Ich habe im Anhang den macOS-Installer Log hochgeladen, diese ist aber nicht vollständig, da es sich automatisch neu startet. Es handelt sich um ein macOS-Installation via Internet-Recovery Mode.*

Blöd ist: Ich habe zuvor keine Time Machine Backup gemacht.
Auch blöd: Das MacBook ist "halb defekt". Die interne Tastatur + Touchpad sind defekt und sind nicht am LogicBoard angeschlossen, wodurch ich ein externes Keyboard verwenden muss, nämlich den Magic Keyboard.). Diese verursachen einen "Dauerkurzschluss" und ein Kondensator (o.ä.) musste ausgetauscht werden. Daher kann ich den T2-Reset nicht machen_ [Wired Tastatur für Mac ist bestellt]_

Problem: Ich habe die Volumes *Macintosh HD* und *Macintosh HD - Data* versehentlich gelöscht und nun lässt sich der macOS Big Sur nicht mehr installieren (trotz neu-erstellte *Macintosh HD *Volume).

Nun wird nach der macOS-Installation wieder den Recovery-Mode aufgerufen, welches immer wieder heruntergeladen werden musste (ca. 15 Minuten Downloadzeit). Trotz Starten mit Tasten-Kombi, bei dem der lokale Recovery-Image aufgerufen werden soll, wird dies dennoch aus dem Internet geladen, was sehr viel Zeit kostet.

Es kommen immer auf das gleiche Ergebnis raus. Nach der Installation von macOS, wird ein drehendes Weltkugel gezeigt und ich solle mich mit Internet (per WLAN) verbinden. Danach geht es in die Recovery-Modus und das ganze Spiel beginnt wieder von Vorne.

Ich sitze nun seit mehreren Tagen an das Problem und habe verschiedene Möglichkeiten probiert.
Folgendes habe ich versucht:

Mac Erase (Nun keine User mehr, womit ich einen Boot über USB per "Security Settings Utilities" erlauben kann)
Volume *Macintosh HD* erstellt und den Installer starten (Format: APFS, APFS Case-sensitive, Mac OS Extended (Journaled))
Volume *Macintosh HD*  und *Macintosh HD - Data*  erstellt und den Installer gestartet (Format: APFS für beide Volumes und APFS + "APFS Case-Senitive, Encrypted")
Andere Volume-Namen
"Erste Hilfe"-Funktion auf alle erstellte APFS-Volumes und die interne SSD "Apple SSD AP0256M Media". Ergebnis: alles normal.
Alle 3 mögliche Recovery-Arten durchgenommen
Time Machine Backup eines anderen MacBooks ausprobiert. Ergebnis: Betriebssystem "fehlt" - macOS muss vorher installiert sein
Auf ein funktionsfähiges MacBook (ohne T2) den macOS Big Sur auf eine externe Festplatte installiert und bis zu der Stelle ausgeführt, wo man die Sprache auswählt. Festplatte an aktuellem MacBook angeschlossen - Volume wiederherstellen -> benötigt ein Internet-Recovery-Mode mehr, lande aber immer wieder in der *Boot Recovery Assistent *Mit folgende Anfangs-Meldung:


> A software update is required to use this startup disk. You can update now or select another startup disk



[Bezug auf vorherigem Punkt] Trotz Update der Startup-Disk, lande ich wieder auf der *Boot Recovery Assistent*.
Sofern ich die heruntergeladene Recovery-Mode verwende, kommt nach die oben genannten Versuchen immer wieder ein drehendes Weltkugel und WLAN-Login-Aufforderung
*Boot Recovery Assistent: *Startup Disk, keine Volumes/Startoptionen angezeigt. Beim Schließend von Startup Disk, wird man auf *macOS Recovery* weitergeleitet: Siehe das erste Bild unter "Reinstall macOS"


Aufgetretene (aus meiner Sicht relevante) Meldungen innerhalb der Recovery-Mode:


> Jun  1 20:55:18 MacBook-Air configd[40]: DHCP en3: INIT transmit failed





> Jun  1 20:55:26 MacBook-Air configd[40]: DHCP en3: status = 'no server'





> Jun  1 20:55:33 MacBook-Air InstallAssistant[336]: No compatibility bundle on this version of macOS. Will assume compatible.



Das gleiche wie Oben, nur ist es die Logs von "Install macOS Big Sur"-App in Recovery-Mode:


> osinstallersetupd[538]: diskN is not convertible to APFS: This volume is not formatted as Mac OS Extended (Journaled).





> osinstallersetupd[538]:isConvertableToAPFS:was called on disk[3 bis 22], an APFS disk.


Ganz viele von:


> Jun  1 20:40:50 MacBook-Air osinstallersetupd[197]: IFJS: Package Authoring Error: access to path "/tmp/com.apple.pkg.testing" requires <options allow-external-scripts='true'>


wobei [..] _Package Authoring Error: access to path "[...]_" alles mögliche dabei ist. Zu guterletzt, was wichtig sein könnte:


> Jun  1 20:40:51 MacBook-Air osinstallersetupd[197]: Found incompatible apps list on software update catalog



Ausprobierte/Angeschaute Quellen:
Can't reinstall macOS from recovery mode, won't allow me to select system disk
Apple - How to reinstall macOS
YT - Mac neu aufsetzen
I accidently erased VOLUME GROUP instead of just the Mac HD- Data, so what do I do?

Grüße
destroyer97


----------



## grumpy-old-man (30. Mai 2021)

Schade mit einem Time Machine Backup wäre das alles gar kein Peoblem. Aber die Lektion hast Du ja gelernt.

Below are the steps to install Big Sur from a flash drive when the Startup Security Utility disallows booting from external media.

Use your Mac or another Mac to create the USB flash drive Big Sur installer. See the Apple website How to create a bootable installer for macOS.
Boot to Big Sur Internet Recovery. In other words, start or restart the Mac mini and immediately hold down the Option+Command+R key combination until the spinning globe appears.
When Recovery Assistant window appears, select one of the following options.

Choose an account and enter a password.
Choose Recovery Assistant→Erase Mac… from the menu bar.
Proceed until you reach the image shown below.


If necessary, use the Disk Utility to erase the internal drive. When finished quit the Disk Utility.
Select Utilities→Terminal from the menu bar. This will open a Terminal application window.
If you have not already done so, plug in the USB flash drive Big Sur installer.
Enter the command below to launch the Install macOS Big Sur application from the USB flash drive.

"/Volumes/Install macOS Big Sur/Install macOS Big Sur.app/Contents/MacOS/InstallAssistant_springboard"
Install macOS Big Sur to an internal drive volume.


Wenn das nicht klappt und Du Zugriff auf einen weiteren Mac  und eine externe Disk hast, installiere MacOS auf der externen disk und starte über diese den Mac, dann solltest Du darüber auch macOS auf die interne ssd des MacBooks installieren können.

Wenn Du diese Möglichkeit nicht hast, ab in den Applestore


----------



## destroyer97 (30. Mai 2021)

> Choose an account and enter a password.


Beim Starten von Recovery Mode wird diese Möglichkeit gar nicht angeboten/angezeigt. Also ich muss keine User auswählen.

Ich werde das mal ausprobieren und melde mich im Laufe des Tages nochmal.

danke auf jeden Fall für die Tipps!


----------



## grumpy-old-man (30. Mai 2021)

Ich drücke Die die Daumen!


----------



## destroyer97 (30. Mai 2021)

Folgende Meldung kriege ich, wenn ich den InstallAssistant auf dem Stick starte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich versuche nochmal, alle Volumes zu löschen (mit der Erase-Funktion)

und etwa 7 Minuten später kommt diese Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update: Ich habe die Schritte nochmal ausprobiert und zusätzlich eine weitere APFS-Volume (Mac HD - Data) erstellt. Es kam  keine Fehlermeldung wie das obere Bild, jedoch kommt es nach dem Restart wieder zu dem drehendes Weltkugel, der die Eingabe von WLAN-Passwort verlangt.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (30. Mai 2021)

Versuche es mal mit einer anderen Formatierung. Big Sur stellt später automatisch auf APFS um, aber zuerst musst Du unter normaler Partition installieren.... SO glaube ich zumindest. Wenn es das nicht ist, bin ich leider ratlos...


----------



## destroyer97 (30. Mai 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Versuche es mal mit einer anderen Formatierung. Big Sur stellt später automatisch auf APFS um, aber zuerst musst Du unter normaler Partition installieren.... SO glaube ich zumindest. Wenn es das nicht ist, bin ich leider ratlos...


Das Problem bei andere Formatierung ist, dass es von der macOS Installer nicht "akzeptiert" wird. Da kommt dann ein Fehlermeldung und das Volume ist nicht wählbar.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (30. Mai 2021)

Ja, dann bin ich leider mit meinem Latein am Ende. 
Das einzige, was Du noch machen kannst, wenn Du selbst nicht weiter kommst, mal eine Anfrage beim Apple Support stellen. Einwirke eigentlich super nett und auch fit. Aber wenn Du einen Applestore in der Nähe hast, würde ich eher den aufsuchen...


----------



## grumpy-old-man (30. Mai 2021)

Eine Idee ist mir noch gekommen. Den T2.Chip zurücksetzen hilft vielleicht:

Schalten Sie Ihren Mac aus.
Drücken und halten Sie Umschalt + Strg + Option für etwa 7 Sekunden (stellen Sie sicher, dass das Kabel eingesteckt ist).
Halten Sie die Tasten gedrückt, während Sie gleichzeitig die Einschalttaste weitere 7 Sekunden lang gedrückt halten.
Starten Sie Ihren Computer neu.
Und danach den NVRAM zurücksetzen:


Schalten Sie Ihren Mac aus.
Halten Sie Option + Befehl + P + R etwa 20 Sekunden lang gedrückt.
Warten Sie, bis Ihr Mac neu startet und versuchen Sie, macOS Big Sur neu zu installieren.
Ansonsten Versuch mal nicht direkt Bigsur, sondern Mojave zu installieren und danach auf Bigsur upzudaten.

Die ursprünglich auf deinem Computer installierte Version von macOS neu installieren (inklusive verfügbarer Updates): Halte die Tastenkombination „Umschalt-Wahl-Befehl-R“ gedrückt.

P.s.: Bei allen Installationsversuchen MUSS Dein Mac zwingend mit dem Internet verbunden sein. Bitte immer ein LAN-Kabel anschließen.

Das waren aber jetzt auch wirklich die allerletzten Ideen, die ich noch hatte...


----------



## destroyer97 (30. Mai 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Eine Idee ist mir noch gekommen. Den T2.Chip zurücksetzen hilft vielleicht:
> 
> Schalten Sie Ihren Mac aus.
> Drücken und halten Sie Umschalt + Strg + Option für etwa 7 Sekunden (stellen Sie sicher, dass das Kabel eingesteckt ist).
> ...


Ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Hinweis - aber es gibt da einen kleinen Haken, die evtl. das Zurücksetzen von T2 Chip verhindern kann: Der eingebaute Tastatur ist defekt und ist nicht am LogicBoard angeschlossen, also keine Funktion. Aktuell verwende ich einen externen Magic Keyboard - allerdings weiß ich nicht, ab wann sich das Teil mit dem Macbook verbindet. 
Ich werde das mal ausprobieren und mich nochmal melden


----------



## destroyer97 (31. Mai 2021)

So, ich hab gestern Abend noch versucht, den SMC zu resetten. Das geht sowohl über Bluetooth-Magic Keyboard nicht und auch nicht über einen normalen "Windows"-USB-Tastatur mit Shift + CTRL + ALT (Vielleicht andere Tastenkombi mit Windows-Tastatur?)

Zusätzlich habe ich noch versucht, mit verschiedene macOS-Installation zu verwenden und auch auf eine externe Festplatte (mit 2013er MacBook Air) zu installieren.
Was mir aufgefallen ist: Beim Installieren von macOS auf dem externe Festplatte (mit 2013er Macbook Air) wurde ein zweites Volume erstellt: "Macintosh HD" und "Macintosh HD - Data" - obwohl ich nur Macintosh HD in APFS-Format erstellt habe. Auf dem MacBook, auf dem aktuell keine Betriebssystem existiert, funktioniert es nicht.

Heute werde ich es mal mit Mojave ausprobieren statt Big Sur. Vielleicht hilft es, wobei ich eher stark bezweifle. 
Ich konnte per Shortcut den anfangs mitgelieferten macOS-Version (In diesem Fall Mojave) in den Internet-Recovery Mode starten und dort auch versucht, zu installieren - gleiches Problem wie mit Big Sur. 

Der nächste Apple-Store ist bei mir leider in der Schweiz (Wohne sehr nah an der schweizer Grenze) und in Deutschland ~100km entfernt (Ein Apple-autorisierter Händler, wobei ich mit solchen Händler keine gute Erfahrung gemacht habe)

Bin für jede Vorschläge/Tipps dennoch offen


----------



## grumpy-old-man (31. Mai 2021)

Die MacOs Installation bleibt gerne mal hängen, wenn der NVRAM oder SMC nicht resettet wurde. Das ist scheinbar ein nicht ganz unbekanntes Problem. Ich persönlich hatte das allerdings nur einmal erleben dürfen.

Die Tastenbelegungen an Windows-Tastaturen sind leider nicht mit denen einer Mac-Tastatur vergleichbar. Müsste man mal schauen, wie genau die Tastengriffe dann wären....

Du könntest noch eine billige USB-Mac-Tastatur kaufen und ausprobieren:





						Cherry Tastatur STRAIT 3.0 for MAC JK-0370DE, USB, silber-weiß, für Apple MAC - Böttcher AG
					

Cherry Tastatur STRAIT 3.0 for MAC JK-0370DE, USB, silber-weiß, für Apple MAC » direkt vom Großhandel * Böttcher AG, die Nr. 1 für B2B-Kunden * GRATIS Kekse, Fruchtgummis, Kaffee ...* über 6 Mio. zufriedene Kunden * 24h-Versand * Rechnungskauf * Rücksendung kostenlos




					www.bueromarkt-ag.de
				



Ob das natürlich dann zum Ziel führt, wissen wir beide nicht, aber einen Versuch wäre es wert....


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2021)

Hast du noch einen zweiten Mac? Da könntest du einen Installer Stick erstellen


----------



## destroyer97 (31. Mai 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Die MacOs Installation bleibt gerne mal hängen, wenn der NVRAM oder SMC nicht resettet wurde. Das ist scheinbar ein nicht ganz unbekanntes Problem. Ich persönlich hatte das allerdings nur einmal erleben dürfen.
> 
> Die Tastenbelegungen an Windows-Tastaturen sind leider nicht mit denen einer Mac-Tastatur vergleichbar. Müsste man mal schauen, wie genau die Tastengriffe dann wären....
> 
> ...



Ich benutze tatsächlich sonst nie Mac und eigentlich auch das erste Mal, dass ich einen Mac verwenden „möchte“. Es war das MacBook meiner Mutter gewesen und kann was Probleme an geht, nicht wirklich mitreden 😅



ich558 schrieb:


> Hast du noch einen zweiten Mac? Da könntest du einen Installer Stick erstellen


Ja das habe ich auch schon versucht. Den Installer scheint zu funktionieren, aber der T2 Chip verhindert den Start über USB/externe Geräte und man soll dann WLAN Passwort eingeben, damit das System den recovery aus dem Internet laden kann.


----------



## destroyer97 (1. Juni 2021)

Update:
Ich habe mal versucht, einen frisch-installierten macOS auf der externe Festplatte auf die lokale SSD zu "klonen" (restore-Funktion), zwar konnte das MacBook ohne dass die ganze Zeit was aus dem Internet geladen wird, starten, endete jedoch mit der Meldung, dass diese Startup-Volume aktualisiert werden muss o.ä.

Außerdem habe ich oben mal die Liste mit den erhaltenen Meldungen aus dem Installer-Log (im Recovery-Mode, nach dem Drücken auf Reinstall macOS Big Sur) - Ich glaube, dass die Probleme zusammenhängeg.


Was mir aufgefallen ist: 
Beim installieren auf dem externe Festplatte (mit andere MacBook Air ohne T2) kommen die oben eingefügten Fehlermeldungen nicht.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (1. Juni 2021)

Tja, ich kann leider zur Thematik nichts mehr beitragen außer Dir nahezulegen, es mal mit einer MAc-USB Tastatur zu versuchen oder den AppleSupport zu bemühen.

Bei Dir ist einfach Zuviel schief gelaufen:
- Tatstatur ohne Funktion
- Volumen gelöscht
- kein Backup


----------



## destroyer97 (1. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann leider zur Thematik nichts mehr beitragen außer Dir nahezulegen, es mal mit einer MAc-USB Tastatur zu versuchen oder den AppleSupport zu bemühen.
> 
> Bei Dir ist einfach Zuviel schief gelaufen:
> - Tatstatur ohne Funktion
> ...



Ja, leider. Aber ich bedanke mich bei dir auf jeden Fall für die Mühe.
Werde diesen Thread aber weiterhin updaten - auch für mich um noch daran erinnern zu können, was so passiert ist


----------



## destroyer97 (2. Juni 2021)

ich habe mal eine Diagnose ausführen lassen und es kam (s. Ahhang) diese Fehlermeldung. Wie sollte ich hier vorgehen?

SMC Reset per Shortcut habe ich schon einige Male gemacht, es hat trotzdem nichts gebracht. Habe die Anleitungen die ich im Internet auch finden konnte, ausprobiert. 
PRAM/NRAM wurde auch schon mehrmals resettet.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (2. Juni 2021)

Ich würde mal sagen, Deine Probleme werden nicht kleiner... 

Meine beiden Tipps:
1) Festplattendefekt: lass mal DiskUtility drüberlaufen.
2) sehr häufig: Korrosionsschaden durch Feuchtigkeit unter dem Trackpad.

Mach mal einen AHT (Apple Hardware Test)

So verwendest du den Apple Hardware Test​
Trenne alle externen Geräte außer Tastatur, Maus, Display, Ethernet-Verbindung (sofern vorhanden) und Stromversorgung. Wenn du nicht alle anderen Geräte trennst, zeigt der Apple Hardware Test möglicherweise eine Fehlermeldung an. 
Vergewissere dich, dass dein Mac auf einer harten, ebenen, stabilen und gut belüfteten Oberfläche steht.
Schalte deinen Mac aus.
Schalte deinen Mac ein, und halte danach sofort die Taste "D" auf deiner Tastatur gedrückt. Halte die Taste "D" gedrückt, bis das Symbol für den Apple Hardware Test angezeigt wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wähle deine Sprache aus, und klicke dann auf den Pfeil nach rechts. Wenn du keine Maus verwendest, kannst du die Sprache mit den Pfeiltasten (nach oben bzw. nach unten) auswählen. Drücke anschließend die Eingabetaste.
Um den Test zu starten, klicke auf die Taste "Test", oder drücke die Taste "T" auf der Tastatur oder die Eingabetaste. Aktiviere vor dem Start des Tests optional das Markierungsfeld "Ausführlichen Test ausführen". Dadurch wird ein gründlicherer Test durchgeführt, der allerdings auch länger dauert.
Wenn der Test abgeschlossen ist, kannst du die Testergebnisse rechts unten im Fenster überprüfen.
Zum Beenden des Apple Hardware Tests klicke unten im Fenster auf "Neustart" oder "Ausschalten".


----------



## destroyer97 (2. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, Deine Probleme werden nicht kleiner...
> 
> Meine beiden Tipps:
> 1) Festplattendefekt: lass mal DiskUtility drüberlaufen.
> ...


Genau das habe ich ja gemacht, wodurch ich auch zum Ergebnis (#18) gekommen bin



> 2) sehr häufig: Korrosionsschaden durch Feuchtigkeit unter dem Trackpad.


Ja, so ist meine Tastatur auch mit kaputt gegangen, da wurde ein Kondensator (o.ä.) neben dem T2-Chip ausgetauscht - Das Gerät hat aber danach einwandfrei (vor Reinstall) funktioniert. 
Aber auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Hinweis!


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (3. Juni 2021)

Wie soll der Mac eigentlich verwendet werden, wenn Tastatur und Touchpad defekt sind? Wenn diese Probleme mittelfristig ohnehin repariert werden sollen, könnte man das durchaus vorziehen. Dann würde man zumindest mit der internen Tastatur arbeiten können.


----------



## destroyer97 (3. Juni 2021)

TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Wie soll der Mac eigentlich verwendet werden, wenn Tastatur und Touchpad defekt sind? Wenn diese Probleme mittelfristig ohnehin repariert werden sollen, könnte man das durchaus vorziehen. Dann würde man zumindest mit der internen Tastatur arbeiten können.


Der MacBook soll nur noch per externe Tastatur oder per Remote verwendet werden.
Eine Reparatur der Tastatur würde 300€ kosten , wenn man bedenkt dass die Reparatur vorher 250€ war und das Gerät ( wenn es keinen defekt hätte) rund 600€ wert ist.
Daher macht es keinen Sinn, die Tastatur (+ Touchpad) austauschen zu lassen


----------



## grumpy-old-man (3. Juni 2021)

Ich würde ohnehin davon ausgehen, dass Du nur 2 Optionen hast. Reparatur oder als Defekt zu verkaufen.

Dein Fehlerbild kann durchaus eine defekte SSD sein, oder ein Feuchtigkeitsschaden. Die Frage ist, ob Du jetzt selbst das Ding auseinander baust und auf Verdacht eine neue SSD einbaust, oder direkt mal einen Apple Fachhändler darüber schauen lässt.


----------



## destroyer97 (3. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Ich würde ohnehin davon ausgehen, dass Du nur 2 Optionen hast. Reparatur oder als Defekt zu verkaufen.
> 
> Dein Fehlerbild kann durchaus eine defekte SSD sein, oder ein Feuchtigkeitsschaden. Die Frage ist, ob Du jetzt selbst das Ding auseinander baust und auf Verdacht eine neue SSD einbaust, oder direkt mal einen Apple Fachhändler darüber schauen lässt.



verkaufen macht keinen Sinn, weil ich das MacBook erst vorletzte Woche wieder bekommen habe.
Neue SSD ist rein technisch gar nicht möglich (wegen T2-Chip) und die sind verlötet.

Zum Apple Fachhändler werde ich glaube eher nicht hingehen - habe bisher immer schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (3. Juni 2021)

Stimmt, die 2018er haben schon diese Unart der verlöteten SSD.

Tja, musst Du entscheiden, ob Du da mal ein jemanden der Ahnung von Appleboards hat drüberschauen lässt oder nicht. Wenn nicht, herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Gemüseschneidebrett...


----------



## ich558 (4. Juni 2021)

Du kannst ja mal schauen ob die dir helfen können






						TEC-Repairservice  - Handyreparatur Straubing
					

Ihre Handy Reparatur in Straubing für iPhone und andere Smartphones. Höchste Qualität und jahrelange Erfahrung. Apple Independent Repair Provider




					www.tec-repairservice.de


----------



## MezZo_Mix (5. Juni 2021)

Was ich dir ans Herz legen kann, wirklich mal einen autorisierten Laden suchen und nachfragen. Sei es das Gerät hinzuschicken. Apple übertreibt gerne mal mit den Preisen, weil sie dann immer gleich alles austauschen. Die 300€ oder mehr hören sich nach Trackpad, Batterie und das gesamte Topcase samt Tastatur an. Meine Freundin hat ihr MacBook auch zur repetitive abgegeben von 2017, zum Glück griff da noch die Garantie durch die fehlerhafte Tastatur.

Sonst wenn du bisschen begabt bist, selbst machen. Topcase für dein MacBook im Internet suchen und einbauen. In der Regel sind die komplett mit Tastatur und trackpad. Nur die Kleinteile müssen übernommen werden. Sonst bleibt nicht viel übrig, als es Defekt zu verkaufen.

Denn wie schon gesagt austauschen kann man praktisch gar nichts.


----------



## destroyer97 (7. Juni 2021)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal schauen ob die dir helfen können
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich schreibe sie mal an, danke.



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Sonst wenn du bisschen begabt bist, selbst machen. Topcase für dein MacBook im Internet suchen und einbauen. In der Regel sind die komplett mit Tastatur und trackpad. Nur die Kleinteile müssen übernommen werden. Sonst bleibt nicht viel übrig, als es Defekt zu verkaufen.
> 
> Denn wie schon gesagt austauschen kann man praktisch gar nichts.


Die Teile sind mir da leider zu teuer. 300€ für die Tastatur (+ Touchpad und Akku) nochmal neben den 200-250€ für die vorherige Reparatur ist nicht grad wenig, wobei ich es irgendwann machen würde (nur nicht unbedingt sofort).

Ich melde mich nochmal was was neues gibt. Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich aber jederzeit offen c:


----------

